# How to get a nice sharp crisp Photo?



## Guasto (Jan 25, 2011)

Just like the title says, 
How to get a sharp crisp Photo? I have been shooting Photography now for about 2 years and yet to understand how to some photographers get the sharp crisp picture. Almost like if the photo is in HD.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 25, 2011)

Lens and focus.


----------



## Fujito (Jan 25, 2011)

And the sharpen tool in PS.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 25, 2011)

don't EVER depend on PS or any other software to "sharpen" the focus on your photos. Yes, they can sharpen, but then as you print the picture in bigger sizes (starting at 8x10) you'll be able to tell and it looks HORRIBLE. 

Learn to get it right in camera so you don't have to sharpen in PS. Knowing how to use photoshop will NOT make you a professional photographer... Just sayin'.


----------



## MWG (Jan 25, 2011)

Same way you sight in a rifle, you have to shoot, shoot, and shoot some more. Then you need to make adjustments. Then repeat the process over again for the rest of your life. Thats what i have got so far atleast, I'm new as well.

:thumbup:

Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed

That is the best tutorial I have read so far, there are quite a few though.

Good luck.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Jan 25, 2011)

While it's true that sharpening will not make an out-of-focus picture look sharp, it's also true that digital photos need sharpening to look crisp.  It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 25, 2011)

misstwinklytoes said:


> Lens and focus.


 
And a steady hand.


----------



## rainking (Jan 25, 2011)

Good lens, tripod, focus, mirror lock up, remote shutter = tack sharp.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 25, 2011)

rainking said:


> Good lens, tripod, focus, mirror lock up, remote shutter = tack sharp.


 
You can get tack sharp images hand held as well. Just sayin'.


----------



## Drake (Jan 25, 2011)

Guasto said:


> Just like the title says,
> How to get a sharp crisp Photo? I have been shooting Photography now for about 2 years and yet to understand how to some photographers get the sharp crisp picture. Almost like if the photo is in HD.


Well, maybe you should start by posting some of your photos, and then we could help you with some tips.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 25, 2011)

KmH, member of the forum, wrote this on his blog: How Do I Use My Digital SLR?: How to Get Sharply Focused Images . 
By the way, what is HD?


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 25, 2011)

High Def


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 25, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> don't EVER depend on PS or any other software to "sharpen" the focus on your photos. Yes, they can sharpen, but then as you print the picture in bigger sizes (starting at 8x10) you'll be able to tell and it looks HORRIBLE.
> 
> Learn to get it right in camera so you don't have to sharpen in PS. Knowing how to use photoshop will NOT make you a professional photographer... Just sayin'.



Yeah, and I am just saying......horsesh*t.

True you should do the best you can in camera, but RAW files need sharpening in most cases, and digital images are almost always sharpened for the net, and especially for print, using post processing. You would be hard pressed to find a professional photo unprocessed, whether its by the photog or some editor at a magazine. Shooting in JPEG has your camera sharpening in camera. As for print sizes, that is why you size before sharpening for print. Perhaps you also should spend some time learning about PP before doling out half @ssed advice.......just sayin.


----------



## Guasto (Jan 25, 2011)

OK, this picture was taken last year. My cousin needed it for a project.


----------



## Guasto (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## enzodm (Jan 25, 2011)

misstwinklytoes said:


> High Def



If High Def means that TV thing, it is way less than camera definition


----------



## CatchLife (Jan 25, 2011)

MWG said:


> Same way you sight in a rifle, you have to shoot, shoot, and shoot some more. Then you need to make adjustments. Get a good SLR with                                  coupons. Then repeat the process over again for the rest of your life. Thats what i have got so far atleast, I'm new as well.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...



I am also kind of a newb at this.  It sounds like it just takes a lot of practice like a lot of things.  I guess that's what ya pay for all those years of experience when you get a photographer.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 25, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> JeffieLove said:
> 
> 
> > don't EVER depend on PS or any other software to "sharpen" the focus on your photos. Yes, they can sharpen, but then as you print the picture in bigger sizes (starting at 8x10) you'll be able to tell and it looks HORRIBLE.
> ...




Okay, so it was wrong for me to point out that you shouldn't depend on software to make your pictures perfect? And it was wrong for me to point out that just because you know how to use photoshop, it doesn't make you a professional photographer... Really? Did you click the link to the website in my siggy? Because I'm definitely not an idiot. I think I know how to "process" my images. 

I was simply stating that you shouldn't depend on photoshop or any other software to make your photos look good and that knowing how to use photoshop or other editing software doesn't make you a pro... I'm not a pro, but I'm certainly not an idiot either. Thanks, have a nice day


----------



## SensePhoto (Jan 25, 2011)

rainking said:


> Good lens, tripod, focus, mirror lock up, remote shutter = tack sharp.


 
kind of a noob question but what exactly is mirror lock up feature, i think ive seen it on my older nikon before and never really understood it.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Make sure you are using the focus points correctly. When possible, as others said, use mirror lockup ( or live view ) and a tripod. If handheld, try to use the reciprocal or faster of the focal length.( dont forget to factor your cameras crop factor. So for a 300mm lens you would probably want to be close to 1/500th or faster. For 50mm probably around 1/80th or faster. This helps minimize camera shake. Also, get rid of any cheap filters you may have on the camera and make sure you dont have the in camera noise reduction cranked to the max, this can cause loss of sharpness although if you have alot of noise, you need to look into why and try to avoid it if possible.


----------



## Guasto (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Noone called you an idiot. I just pointed out that you gave bad advice, and in a fairly condescending way. Photoshop is not some voodoo devil, its a tool that should be embraced and used correctly in addition to everything else in your arsenal.  I have given bad advice before and been called out on it. Take your lumps and move on. I just didnt want a noob walking away thinking that photoshop or post processing in general is bad.

I can't view your website on my phone, but saw your flickr. I am not one to put down someones work, but I think everyone can learn more though...including me...and including you.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 25, 2011)

Guasto said:


>



it is very difficult to tell something about sharpness on such a small size: details are of course lost.
Anyway, it seems like you did not focus on the face, but perhaps in some place below. Before activating mirror lock, tripod, and so, better to concentrate on basic focusing. I do not know which kind of camera you have, but if you are using automating focus point selection, disable it, focus on the center and then recompose.


----------



## mrpink (Jan 25, 2011)

misstwinklytoes said:


> Lens and focus.



Well focus before lens.  Also, correct lighting is essential.




FathersDay 2010 026ww by Matt Francosky, on Flickr








p!nK


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> Learn to get it right in camera so you don't have to sharpen in PS. Knowing how to use photoshop will NOT make you a professional photographer... Just sayin'.


Because of the anti-aliasing (AA, or low-pass) filter in a digital camera you have to sharpen pretty much every digital image. In other words, you can't get it _completely_ right in the camera.

The mistake most people make when sharpening is not understanding what sharpening does.
Consequently, they use the wrong sharpening parameters and/or the wrong sharpening technique for the intended use of the image.

I always chuckle when I see someone has made a photo using very shallow depth-of-field to blur the background, and then globally sharpened the entire photo.


----------



## JbleezyJ (Jan 25, 2011)

It's all about lighting


----------



## MissCream (Jan 25, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > JeffieLove said:
> ...




I 100% Depend on software to make my pictures perfect. I shoot RAW and I need to PP my images to complete them. 

I also think your coming off a little rude tbh. And the last bolded portion of your reply sounds really cocky.

To the OP, are you using autofocus or manual?


----------



## Fujito (Jan 25, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > JeffieLove said:
> ...


 
:thumbdown:

Get over yourself.


----------



## rainking (Jan 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> rainking said:
> 
> 
> > Good lens, tripod, focus, mirror lock up, remote shutter = tack sharp.
> ...



Agreed. I forgot to mention to turn off the VR/IS when using a tripod. 



Colldfire said:


> rainking said:
> 
> 
> > Good lens, tripod, focus, mirror lock up, remote shutter = tack sharp.
> ...



The camera basically locks the mirror up when you press the shutter button or remote shutter prior to taking the exposure. You press the shutter again and it takes the pictures. On a tripod, VR off, shutter remote, mirror lock up = 0 movement = sharp.


----------



## Rekd (Jan 25, 2011)

MWG said:


> Same way you sight in a rifle, you have to shoot, shoot, and shoot some more. Then you need to make adjustments. Then repeat the process over again for the rest of your life. Thats what i have got so far atleast, I'm new as well.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...



Interesting analogy. Thanks.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 25, 2011)

OK I see a lot of people arguing in here with their opinions, but i think this is a simple question to answer;

If you want your photos to be tack sharp

1)use a solid tripod and quality ballhead.
2)use a cable release or the self timer on your camera (5-10 seconds).
3)use the mirror lock-up function on your camera (see manual if you don't know where to look).
4)turn off vibration reduction or Image stabilization on your lens.
5)shoot at your lenses sharpest aperature (set to aperature priority mode and set it to about 2 full stops smaller than wide open)
what this means is if you have a lens minimum f/stop is f/4 shoot in about f/8 or f/11.
6)better quality lenses make for a sharper image
7)use the lowest iso possible (50, 100 or 200 for most cameras)
8)Post production sharpening in Photoshop (or similar program) In photoshop use an unsharpen mask and tweek the settings to get your desired results.

Now these are everything you need in a controlled environment. obviously if you are hand-holding your cam then its going to be a different story. However I learned all of these tips and exactly how to execute them in less than an hour by reading the first chapter of Scott Kelby's "The Digital Photography Book Vol.1

So my advise for you would be to pick up his book at your local book store or you can buy it on amazon here: Amazon.com: The Digital Photography Book (9780321474049): Scott Kelby: Books


----------

